# Remote starter



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good remote starter for me to install in my wife's 2003 Liberty Renegade? Looking for preferably as easy an install as possible--plug and play would be the cat's ass if one exists.Don't want to spend hours in the cold doing this. Thanks.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Best thing is find a local lock smith or shop where they install them, and see what they carry. If possible have them do the install, especially if it has an anti theft chip in the key, That way if there is a problem with it you can go back to them for help. I have seen problems with the aftermerket remote starters, There are many brands on the market, but not all the same quality.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm the installer.I've done a few on my Chevy trucks.Just looking for a new state of the art one for the Jeep brand that's all.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

I like the Avital line, put one in the wife's navigator. Its made by DEI, same company that makes the bypass for the factory immobilizer. I had to tap the factory harness for a few things but the bypass unit plugged directly into the remote start unit.


----------

